# CONGRATS! Primo von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I want to congratulate (the owners) Tom & Connie Chantos, on their just recent ScH3 title on Primo von Huerta Hof...aka...Rocko.
He is 2 1/2 yrs old, and Tom's first "show dog".
They have done a wonderful job (along with Carlos) to train Rocko!
Here's a few random pics that I received, when I arrived home from the NASS...late last night.
*I only wish that Rocko was in good coat condition....oh well....we will hope he does for the UScA 2012 Sieger Show.*
Thanks for letting me share!
Robin


























*Primo von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1 V-rated.*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous and big congrats to all !!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What a beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Robin... I'm sure well deserved.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't wait to give Rocko a hug and congratulate him on Saturday!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats!!!!! :congratulations: Very special when one you bred titles!!!

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super! Exciting! Congratulations to breeder, owner and the dog of course!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent news!


----------

